# Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin, Ausgabe September




> *Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg​*Es sollte ja der große Befreiungsschlag werden, Differenzen beseitigt, Personalien geklärt und alles so vorwärts gebracht werden, dass im November die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF möglichst geräuschlos und ungestört von Anglern und deren Interessen klappen sollte..
> 
> Das war nach den ersten tragbaren Infos (weil von Teilnehmern) wohl wieder nur das Wunschdenken von Verbandsfunktionären.
> Die einmal nicht als inkompetent und zerstritten dastehen wollten:
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*

Ich oute mich mal:

Obwohl 'Angel-Szenen-technisch-gesehen' recht aktiv, schaue ich nur gelegentlich in die Politikthemen.
Für mich ist sogar verständlich, dass viele gar nix davon hören wollen; Angeln=Freizeit, da will ich nix von Verbands-Gehacke lesen.

Das ist kurzsichtig & blind, ich weiß.

Der geistige Sprung, die Nummer auch als Seifenoper wahrzunehmen (hat ja alle Merkmale davon), und somit mehr Aufmerksamkeit durch Unterhaltung da raus zu ziehen gelingt mir nur zeitweilig & bedingt. 
Dafür sind die Darsteller zu unattraktiv, die Perfomance mieserabel und das Thema zu trocken.

Die obige Meldung hat große Ähnlichkeit mit jeder aus dem €uro-Rettungs-Bombardement, welches ich auch nicht mehr ertrage.
Ich werde zugeballert mit Meldungen, überall Schmierentheater, Geschacher, Machtkämpfe, Pöstchengeschiebe,... um die Sache, Inhalte, meine Interessen geht es nie.

Bei beidem ist auch das abzusehende Ende gleich: 
Es kommt nur Schei$$e dabei raus, die üblichen Verdächtigen klopfen sich anschließend gegenseitig auf die Schulter, machen sich die Taschen voll, 
ich bin der Ar$sch ...& darf die Zeche zahlen.

Danke an das AB-Team, dass ihr 'für mich' kontinuierlich dran bleibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*



> Ich werde zugeballert mit Meldungen, überall Schmierentheater, Geschacher, Machtkämpfe, Pöstchengeschiebe,... um die Sache, Inhalte, meine Interessen geht es nie.


So ist das leider..

Deswegen werden wir trotzdem damit auch weitermachen:


> dass ihr 'für mich' kontinuierlich dran bleibt.



Um vielleicht einige davon wegzukriegen:


> Obwohl 'Angel-Szenen-technisch-gesehen' recht aktiv, schaue ich nur gelegentlich in die Politikthemen.
> Für mich ist sogar verständlich, dass viele gar nix davon hören wollen; Angeln=Freizeit, da will ich nix von Verbands-Gehacke lesen.
> 
> *Das ist kurzsichtig & blind, ich weiß*.


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal:
> 
> Obwohl 'Angel-Szenen-technisch-gesehen' recht aktiv, schaue ich nur gelegentlich in die Politikthemen.
> Für mich ist sogar verständlich, dass viele gar nix davon hören wollen; Angeln=Freizeit, da will ich nix von Verbands-Gehacke lesen.
> ...




|good:  :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*

Das freut mich dann doch, dass einige sich freuen, noch unabhängige Infos zu kriegen - auch wenn die, wie immer, mit Vorsicht zu geniessen sind...

Sie kommen ja aus den Kreisen derer, die da mit dabei waren....

Und natürlich wird da von allen Seiten versucht, uns zu instrumentalisieren, teilweise auch gezielt mit Falschinfos zu versorgen...

Was ich nicht verstehe:
Es gibt nicht wenige - auch in Amt und "Würde" - die der Fusion genannten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF kritisch gegenüberstehen. In beiden Dachverbänden.

Da hat aber scheinbar auch keiner das Kreuz, das öffentlich zu machen....


So bleibts halt bei diesem ganzen widerwärtigen Verwirrspiel um Kohle, Macht, Pfründe, Posten und persönliche Eitelkeiten, bei dem die Angler auf der Strecke bleiben.......


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*

Und wieviel von diesen ganzen Ämtern hauptberuflich ?
Mit was für einen Einkommen ?
Und was für "Aufwandsentschädigungen" an "ehrenamtliche " ?

Und was passiert wenn sich auf einmal herausstellt das der Gesamtverband fürs nächste/übernächste Jahr soviel Verbindlichkeiten hat das man dann "leider" auf die Weiterpachtung einiger (dann ehemaliger) - DAV-Gewässer verzichten muss ?


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das freut mich dann doch, dass einige sich freuen, noch unabhängige Infos zu kriegen - auch wenn die, wie immer, mit Vorsicht zu geniessen sind...
> 
> Sie kommen ja aus den Kreisen derer, die da mit dabei waren....
> 
> ...



Im Grunde hat die Öffentlichkeit damit auch nichts zu tun.
Der VDSF ist ein Verbund von Landesverbänden, und nur diese sind dort Mitglied. 
Der Angler ist über den Verein bzw. Landesverband dort Mitgield. 
etc.

Kennste doch.

Und, was soll der Landesverband berichten? Über das Postengeschacher, das Hauen und Stechen?
Dies taugt eher etwas für die Bild- Zeitung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*



> Und, was soll der Landesverband berichten? Über das Postengeschacher, das Hauen und Stechen?


Über die gemeinsamen angelpolitischen Ziele, wegen derer man sich mit andern Landesverbänden in einem Bundesverband organisiert?

Abgestimmt und diskutiert in den Landesverbänden. 

Die das an ihre Vereine weitergegeben haben und diese das mit allen Anglern diskutiert  haben.

Und das Ergebnis dann wiederum zurück über die Landesverbände an die jeweiligen Dachverbände gegeben haben..

Ich hab halt vielleicht noch ein etwas altmodisches Verständnis von Demokratie, Information und Kommunikation.......

Aber ich hab auch noch ein Rückrat und nicht nur ein weiches Kreuz..


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Über die gemeinsamen angelpolitischen Ziele, wegen derer man sich mit andern Landesverbänden in einem Bundesverband organisiert?
> 
> Abgestimmt und diskutiert in den Landesverbänden.
> Die das an die Vereine weitergegeben haben und diese das mit allen Anglern diskutiert  haben.
> ...



Demokratie in Verbänden und Vereinen?

*hust*


----------



## kati48268 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Im Grunde hat die Öffentlichkeit damit auch nichts zu tun.


Na, so ganz richtig kann das nicht sein.

Die Verbände sind gemeinnützig, übernehmen öffentliche Aufgaben. 
Schon allein dadurch besteht öffentliches Interesse und eine Verpflichtung zum Berichtswesen ...nicht nur den Mitgliedern gegenüber.

Ob neben der Fischereiabgabe, die durch kommunale Ämter eingezogen und an die Verbände weitergeleitet wird, andere öffentliche Mittel an die Verbände fließen, weiß ich nicht, nehme auch aber das mal an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*



> Demokratie in Verbänden und Vereinen?
> 
> *hust*



Da sich die organisierten Angler nicht wehren gegen einen bundesweiten VDSF, gehe ich davon aus, ja, dass die das genauso wollen. 

In guter demokratischer Tradition..

Die zahlen ja nicht nur die Verbände, die wählen auch die Funktionäre......

Also stehen die organisierten Angler in der Mehrzahl für die Ziele des jetzigen VDSF, der ja nur umbenannt wird, die Ziele bleiben ja:
Angeln nur eingeschränkt, wenn überhaupt nur zur Ernährung, keine gemeinschaftlichen Fischen mit Platzwahl, füttern, Setzkescher, Preisen oder Pokalen, immer schwererer Zugang zum Angeln, Zusammenarbeit mit Anglerfeinden wie dem Tierschutzpräsidenten, immer weitere Restriktionen wie Nachtangelverbote, Rückwurfverbote, und, und, und.....

Da auch die DAVler dem allem zustimmen und ihrer Funktionäre weiterhin wählen und gewähren lassen, wollen die das in Mehrzahl auch so wie der VDSF...

*Das ist Demokratie!!*

In VDSF wie in DAV hätten sie die Möglichkeit gehabt, andere Funktionäre zu wählen  und eine sinnvolle Fusion anzustreben - das war mehrheitlich klar nicht gewollt von den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern............

Ob die das jetzige würdelose und widerwärtige Schauspiel um Posten, Pfründe, Kohle, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten wollten, das wird man bei den nächsten Wahlen sehen...

Wählen sie die gleichen Leute wieder, bleibt nur die Erkenntnis:
Ja, das wollen die genauso!!!


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Na, so ganz richtig kann das nicht sein.
> 
> Die Verbände sind gemeinnützig, übernehmen öffentliche Aufgaben.
> Schon allein dadurch besteht öffentliches Interesse und eine Verpflichtung zum Berichtswesen ...nicht nur den Mitgliedern gegenüber.
> ...




Es war etwas zynisch gemeint.  

Da stellt sich aber wieder die Frage:
Wieviel Information muss/ darf an die Öffentlichkeit?

Am Ende des Jahres gibt es doch einen Jahresabschlussbericht.


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sich die organisierten Angler nicht wehren gegen einen bundesweiten VDSF, gehe ich davon aus, ja, dass die das genauso wollen. in guter demokratischer Tradition..
> 
> Die zahlen ja nicht nur die Verbände, die wähöen auch die Funktionäre......
> 
> ...



Die meisten Angler halten es eher so wie Katie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*

Und??

Die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer hätten die Möglichkeit sich zu wehren und machens bis heute nicht.

Dann habens sies entweder nicht anders verdient oder sie wollens eben genauso....

Das Elend ist nur, dass auch Angler drunter leiden müssen, die nicht organisiert sind..


----------



## Chiforce (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*

Zitat: "Die Geschäftsführenden Präsidenten beider Verbände appellieren an ihre Mitglieder, ihnen das notwendige Vertrauen für eine harmonische Gestaltung des gemeinsamen Verbandes entgegenzubringen, in dem sich moderne Auffassungen über das Angeln und traditionelle Anglerinteressen wieder finden sollen." (Quelle: PDF http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/nachrichten/2012/039_DAV-VDSF/20120724082830357.pdf)

...wieder finden *SOLLEN* ??? eher müssen.....
und was ist mit *modernen* Anglerinteressen???

Wer definiert was "moderne Auffassungen" sind???


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*



> Wer definiert was "moderne Auffassungen" sind???



Jedenfalls nicht wir Angler - das werden die Funktionäre schon für uns übernehmen.....

So gut, wie sie das ja auch mit der Fusion genannten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF hinkriegen...

Aber siehe oben:
So will  das ja die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler in VDSF und DAV........


----------



## Knispel (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Wer definiert was "moderne Auffassungen" sind???



Der Verband : Die wären : Casting, Tierschutz, Angelverbote - Fisch kann man doch einfacher über die Berufsfischer und Fischwirte kaufen und mit der Angel in der Gegend rumwedeln passt besser auf einen Sportplatz als am Wasser, dort könnte ja etwas kaputt getreten werden oder irgentwelche Pipmätze zu tode erschreckt werden.


----------



## kati48268 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die meisten Angler halten es eher so wie Katie.


Mooooooment!
Was ich geschrieben habe ist nicht als Gegenmeinung zu Thomas zu verstehen; ganz im Gegenteil!
Ich hoffe, ich hab mich nicht falsch ausgedrückt.

Wir unterscheiden uns eher in der Bewertung & in dem Weg, der zu gehen ist. Das Ziel ist für uns wohl dasselbe, denke ich.
Thomas ist Idealist, Aktivist,... (Terrorist?  ), ich eher Realist.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer hätten die Möglichkeit sich zu wehren und machens bis heute nicht...


Vergleichen wir das doch noch mal mit der "großen" Politik:

Wogegen hätten sich "die Wähler" nicht alles wehren können und machen es bis heute nicht!!!
Mangels wirklich demokratischer Strukturen, mangels Alternativen,... und ja, auch mangels Interesse, Engagement, Mut und Ar$ch in der Hose passiert nix. Gar nix.

So können halt Politiker jeder Couleur und auch Verbandsfunktionäre ziemlich ungehemmt schalten und walten wie es ihnen passt.

Aber so ist halt die Masse der Menschen, nicht viel besser als eine Schafherde, erst recht hier in Nord-West-Europa. wo es den Menschen vergleichsweise saugut geht.

_"Es wird in Deutschland nie eine Revolution geben, weil man dazu verbotenerweise den Rasen betreten muss"_ (J. Stalin)

Und auch wenn ich persönlich (die meiste Zeit) eher resigniere, zusehe das mein eigener Ar$ch möglichst gut weg kommt und mich einen Dreck um das Wohl der Masse schere, liebe ich Revolutionäre.
Egal ob er ein Megaphon, eine Schreibfeder, einen Stein oder eine Uzi in der Hand hat.

Einer der Gründe für mich, das AB-Team als Autor des Onlinemagazins zu unterstützen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*



> Einer der Gründe für mich, das AB-Team als Autor des Onlinemagazins zu unterstützen.


Danke dafür!
;-)))))


----------



## Oldschoool (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*

Im Prinziep kann ich Thomas nur recht geben, es wird gedultet, aber das ist eben unsere Mentalität, dazu gab es auch mal ein Buch "Die Mäusestrategie" wärend eine Gruppe der Veränderung positiv entgegen sieht, beharrt die andere Gruppe auf ihrem alten Standpunkt - leider erfolglos!!

Der Teil der angemeldeten User nutzen das Board wohl doch eher um sich zu informieren und Kritik zu üben, anstatt sich aktiv mit einzubringen.

Allerdings ist das einbringen auch nicht so einfach - da ist erstmal der Vereinsvorstand der den Veränderungen positiv entgegen stehen muß.

Letztendlich ist es der Verein der den Verband bestimmt...... 


Ich würde mal sagen die Hierarchie ist eine falsche:

Erst der Angler ---->>> Dann der Verein ---->>> Dann der Verband ---->>> Dann die Entscheidung

*Richtig wäre:

Der Angler ---->>> Die Entscheidung*

Realisierbar durch Abstimmung aller organisierten Angler.

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist: Für ein einfaches Vereinsmitglied ist es nicht möglich sich aktiv an solchen Entscheidungen zu beteiligen, da liegt in meinen Augen das Problem.


----------



## Chiforce (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*

also ich bin dafür: Thomas 4 President 

Dann kommt da wenigstens was für die Angler bei raus!

und nicht gezanke, wer die fette "Diät" für Zettelschieberei bekommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*

äääääh, nööö!!
Guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=243941


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*

Eine offizielle Meldung kam zwar bisher noch nicht...
Die Richtung kann man sich an Hand eines Postings des Pressesprechers vom LSFV-SH vielleicht erahnen:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...usammenschluss&p=308403&viewfull=1#post308403

Es wurden also wichtige "Unterlagen zur wirtschaftlichen Situation" ausgetauscht und geprüft - nur eben nach wie vor wohl nicht alle (siehe Eingangsposting)..

In den nächsten 2 Wochen soll nun der Verschmelzungsvertrag fertig gestellt werden - Mal sehen in wie weit da die Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS oder EAF berücksichtigt wird, die angeblich dem DAV so wichtig war, nach Angaben des CIPS aber nicht erhalten sondern erst neu beantragt werden müsste. 
Neben den vielen anderen Baustellen, die man nach Aussagen von Teilnehmern ja "auf nach der Fusion" verschoben hat.

Und es wird wieder bekräftigt, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als Präsidenten kandidieren will. Dass sie da nach unseren Informanten nicht  die Gelegenheit wahrgenommen haben soll, um sich allen anwesenden Landesverbänden vorzustellen, ist auch nur schwer vorstellbar..

Warten wir also wieder mal ab, was da ohne konkrete Info der Angler in den Hinterzimmer wieder ausgemauschelt und womit die Angler dann "beglückt" werden.

Wäre man sich wirklich einig, könnte man ja auch problemlos seitens der Verbände endlich mal konkrete Fakten veröffentlichen um die Angler zu informieren, statt sich auf slch inhaltsleere Worthülsen wie beim Pressesprecher des VDSF-Landesverbandes SH oder der Präsidien der Bundesverbände zurückzuziehen:
http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/nachrichten/2012/039_DAV-VDSF/20120724082830357.pdf


----------



## degl (2. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*

Na,

wenigstens soll Frau Happach-Kasan angeln können|supergri|supergri

Dann kann die geneigte Anglerschaft ja zuversichtlich sein

gruß degl


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (2. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*

Ich oute mich hier auch mal, als Angelpolitisch (zumindest was Verbandspolitik angeht) uniformiert und bisher auch uninteressiert.

Zuerst mal einen dank an Thomas, für die Arbeit dem gemeinen Angler die Ereignisse auf dieser Ebene näher zu bringen.

Ich hätte da auch mal eine zugegeben peinliche Frage: "Wen vertreten denn der DAV bzw. der VDSF?"

Sind das nur die Angler, oder vertreten die auch Berufsfischer usw. ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*

Sie vertreten nicht Angler, als Landesverband die Vereine bzw. als Bundesverband die Landesverbände...
Es gibt leider eben ja keinen Verband für Angler - die sind da nur mittelbar über die Vereine beteiligt..


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (2. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*

OK oder als TK Angler gar nicht, richtig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*

Ja, richtig..


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg*

Hier gehts weiter mit dem Statement der Verbände, meinem Kommentar dazu und der Diskussion:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248633


----------

